# Ferry travel and dogs



## williedeliver (Apr 6, 2009)

I know this may sound like a very obvious question to ask, we are planning our fist trip to Europe.We have two dogs and wanted to go on the Hull-Zebrugge ferry which is about 16 hours journey.........what facilities do they have for doggy excersizing ( poos & peepees)?


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Good morning

We have travelled on the nothsea route many times and it is our preferred route from up here in yorkshire Last year on two trips it cost us £500 on the first trip and £600 on the second trip which made it more expensive than I want to pay

Earlier this year I bought 3 return crossings on the dover calais route for £245 +extra for the dog.

The northsea route takes 12 hours for which you get the overnight cabin , the dinner are also available and very good for the money.

P&o provide kennals for the dogs which are clean but you are not allowed onto the car deck to sea your dog for the duration of the crossing

Alternatively you can leave your dog in the van which we did the last two times however I think it is alittle unfair on the dog and together with the high cost we shall be using the dover calais crossing in the foreseeable future 


Happy tripping


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Hull would be more convenient for us on this side of the channel, but we use the tunnel as the dogs stay with you and you are in Calais in 45 minutes.

We tend to go in Winter but have found the tunnel to be reasonable price wise I know the ferries can be cheaper but for us the tunnel is ideal.


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

From reading P&O's website, the answer to your question is, none.

P&O Pets


----------



## 121576 (Mar 22, 2009)

williedeliver said:


> I know this may sound like a very obvious question to ask, we are planning our fist trip to Europe.We have two dogs and wanted to go on the Hull-Zebrugge ferry which is about 16 hours journey.........what facilities do they have for doggy excersizing ( poos & peepees)?


you can visit your pet on the hull crossing with the pursers permission,but on doing so the dog thinks its time to get off no good,the crossing is just to long,now only do dover calais,either tunnel or ferry,take care when visiting a vet in the netherlands on your return as i have found to my cost in the past that a lot of dutch vets are not vert coversant with defra laws,make certain they fill in all details as on one return trip the vet had omited to fill time of examination and i then had to find another vet near rotterdam missed my sailing,so extra e50 for vet and£70.00on ferry price.


----------



## williedeliver (Apr 6, 2009)

I must thank you all for the info provided and after having done my sums I think we will go either the Tunnel or Dover-Calais


----------

